
GitHub Pull Requests in Visual Studio Code - LyalinDotCom
https://code.visualstudio.com/blogs/2018/09/10/introducing-github-pullrequests
======
hayden592
This is a feature that might pull me away from the JetBrains tool suite.

------
TimTheTinker
Wow, this is incredible. Great work!

